# Government Grant For Business



## Nomad

Before I start let me ask that you do not tell me of all the problems when dealing with the government. I am aware that it would not be an ideal situation, but I want to look into it nevertheless. Now, has anyone had any experience...preferably positive...when trying to get a grant to start a business? I've done some reading and it seems a bit confusing to me which is why I'm asking for someone who has done it.

The other thing is an idea for a business that can be done on our property here in the city that my wife or daughter might qualify for a grant to start. I found out yesterday that this whole area is zoned commercial and there aren't many businesses that can't be done here. I did find out that technically I am breaking the law by using the first floor of the house as living space. The law here reads that zone C-2...which we are...can only have a residence on the second floor and above. I guess that's why this house had boarders at one time and was used for elderly residents another time. What is strange is 9 out of ten properties in this neighborhood are residences. Had I been told it was a commercial district I would never bought the place. Anyway, any ideas? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## happychick

Have never tried to do grants before, curious what others will post...


----------



## Nomad

happychick said:


> Have never tried to do grants before, curious what others will post...


I posted the same thing up in Country Living and it seems there are no Government grants to start a business. I'm still looking for other sources.

Nomad


----------



## happychick

I'll I've ever heard is that it is not easy. But I have also known a few people over the years who have successfully managed it, so good luck!!


----------



## baconexplosion

The only time that I have ever seen anything regarding some type of government grant was in the context of someone trying to sell me something. Like a book about how to find free money. lol

I've never actually looked into it myself, but I would imagine that most money the government is handing out would be a loan of some sort. 

However, don't let me discourage you! I hope you can find it!


----------



## Nomad

There are page after page of government grants, but they are all for things like education or having to deal with something beneficial to minorities or the elderly. When I have some free time I'm going to look through the list and see if there is anything we can do. Pretty doubtful though.

Nomad


----------



## clovis

Nomad said:


> There are page after page of government grants, but they are all for things like education or having to deal with something beneficial to minorities or the elderly. When I have some free time I'm going to look through the list and see if there is anything we can do. Pretty doubtful though.
> 
> Nomad


For the most part, I think you have hit the nail on the head.

I worked with a not-for-profit housing group for many years, and we tried to get many government grants. I learned a few things: 

Government grants are very hard to get. They are not for the faint of heart, nor for the lazy.

Most of the grants that I've seen were focused around programs for the elderly, minorities, or a subset of the population that isn't being served...._and_ they must be far below the poverty line. 

For instance, we applied for a grant, which took several people well over a year to work on, _and_ we had a professional grant writer working with our group, to buy a 1920's factory. Our hopes were to turn it into fancy lofts and apartments.

In a nut shell, it would have worked...if we would have laid out $1 million dollars to buy and rehab the building, and then rented apartments for less than half of the going rate, and included all the utilities for free. But those tenants would have had to meet poverty guidelines, as well as be a minority, or mentally ill, and homeless. At the point we got the building 95% full, the grant would have given $150,000, or something like that.

If you are looking for a grant to open a restaurant, or a quilt shop, you are most likely wasting ALL of your time. Sorry if that sounds harsh...I don't mean for it too.


----------



## Nomad

Our Government in all its wisdom is great at handing out money by the bushel to illegals, etc, but not to someone trying to start a business to support themselves, possibly create jobs and pay taxes. I just don't get the logic.

Nomad


----------



## steff bugielski

May I say one thing about grants...
personally I do not want my tax dollars to go to you so you can start a business.

Do not take this personally, but I started a business, a few over the years and I did not ask you to pay for it. When your business makes money will the tax payers get to share that profit?

We all complain about the government spending too much money and then want to get a grant. Where do you think the grant money comes from. 

I wish the government would stop ALL grants for private ventures. Save the grant money for things that actually benefit all, Low income housing for the elderly, animal shelters, daycare for low income families, transport for the elderly or handicapped.


----------



## Nomad

steff bugielski said:


> May I say one thing about grants...
> personally I do not want my tax dollars to go to you so you can start a business.


I don't want my tax dollars going to Illegal Aliens but they do.

I don't want my tax dollars going to fund the moron's campaign trips, but they do.

If I ever get any money that was paid for with tax dollars, I will be happy to send you the miniscule fraction of a cent that would be your share.

Nomad


----------



## clovis

Nomad,

If I may suggest:

Since you have a building that is zoned for biz, can you figure out what kind of business you want to start, and then start it really small, and re-invest your profits as you go?

I wish I had a spot for a zoned business. I don't mind starting small with a business, but in our area, finding affordable rent or an affordable place to buy is totally out of the question. I'd love to start a very specialized used auto parts yard, but finding a place that is zoned for it at a reasonable price seems almost impossible.


----------



## Nomad

clovis said:


> Nomad,
> 
> If I may suggest:
> 
> Since you have a building that is zoned for biz, can you figure out what kind of business you want to start, and then start it really small, and re-invest your profits as you go?
> 
> I wish I had a spot for a zoned business. I don't mind starting small with a business, but in our area, finding affordable rent or an affordable place to buy is totally out of the question. I'd love to start a very specialized used auto parts yard, but finding a place that is zoned for it at a reasonable price seems almost impossible.


About all I can do is a retail shop of some kind. There are very few restrictions on what I could do, but the house and lot doesn't lend itself to doing much else. The parlor is a perfect room for the shop. but it has limited space. That's why we thought a couple of pastry cases and a counter with cash register would fit nicely with room for people to come in and mill around. I did some rough calculations and we would be able to buy everything we need including a double oven, the cases, all supplies, signage and advertising for around $8,700. Not a huge amount in today's World, but it might as well be a million. We might be able to start without a double oven, but then it would take way too long to get enough items baked to sell first thing in the morning. I don't know what other kind of business we could do that would have a good chance of success. People seem to buy food, and especially sweets. We are on a corner and one street has a lot of traffic. There are no bakeries in the town. We think it would have a real chance of making it, but we will probably never get to do it. If anyone has any ideas for a business that can be run out of one room in my house, I would appreciate hearing about it. I think the pastries idea is a good one, but I am flexible and would try something else if a good idea is found.

Nomad


----------



## steff bugielski

Why not soap or jams. Something that has a shelf life that does not have to be made that morning. You could work it so you are closed 2-3 days a week and on those days you can make your products.
Fudge is another idea.


----------



## Nomad

steff bugielski said:


> Why not soap or jams. Something that has a shelf life that does not have to be made that morning. You could work it so you are closed 2-3 days a week and on those days you can make your products.
> Fudge is another idea.


I did melt and pour soap in the past but have never made real soap. I also made jar candles. I don't really have any place to do it here. The basement has stone walls and it is always dusty, so that wouldn't work. The third floor would work for a few months of the year, but the rest of the time it would be too cold or too hot. Lot's of people make and sell soap. I wanted to do something that has little or no competition here in town. Neither of us has made jams, but we do have experience with pastries and the boss was the fudge maker at a Hallmark store some years back. We had planned to add fudge to our stock when the weather cools.

Nomad


----------



## clovis

Nomad,

I think you are on to something.

How about cinnamon rolls, and make them available just a few days a week, just so you can start small? 

If you sell wonderful tasting items, and sell them at affordable prices, in a super clean shop, I think people will flock to your door.

There is a gal that sells cinnamon twists at our local farmers market for $1 each. It is pretty amazing how much that woman sells on a Saturday.


----------



## Nomad

clovis said:


> Nomad,
> 
> I think you are on to something.
> 
> How about cinnamon rolls, and make them available just a few days a week, just so you can start small?
> 
> If you sell wonderful tasting items, and sell them at affordable prices, in a super clean shop, I think people will flock to your door.
> 
> There is a gal that sells cinnamon twists at our local farmers market for $1 each. It is pretty amazing how much that woman sells on a Saturday.


The boss is having second thoughts about pastries. I told her about the labeling requirements and she isn't sure it would be easy to do. For example...someone buys a cupcake. Okay, put it in a bag and stick a label on the bag. But now someone buys four cupcakes but all different kinds. Now you have to put them in a cupcake container and stick on 4 different labels. We would need a different label for each item and if we wanted to add different flavors we would need labels printed up for each new item. We could end up with a lot of expense just to have enough labels so we could rotate flavors. Either that or really limit the variety of items which probably wouldn't be good. I started a new thread on what business to try, so maybe this one has run it's course. I still like the bakery idea, but maybe it's not the best one. We did talk about just fudge because the cost to get started would be less, but I'm not sure we would get enough business with just one item. The baked goods plus fudge would be good if it wasn't for the labeling issues.

Nomad


----------



## Slev

Nomad, 
I'm wondering if on your zoning issue of living on the 1st floor of a business. If that only applies to once you have and/or operating a business in that building? I'm betting that's the way at least it is currently being interpreted by the powers that be. Maybe? 

Also, it's been my experiance over the years that unless you are a not-for-profit, you will miss out on about 99% of all the grants out there, as Steff is right that most tax payers don't want their money going into private business so the grants don't head in that direction most of the time. I forgot to look where you live, but in Missouri the Extension service offers a class called "Grow Your Farm" and they have a great program to help you with your farm/business plan. Check it out, we did it and got so much out of it. The cost was only $225 Good Luck..!


----------



## Becorath

On a bit of a side topic, You speak of tax dollars gong to start a small business as bad... Well, If the gov gives me money to start a business, they will recieve tax dollars from my business, sales tax from the sales, and purchases I make, Income tax on all employees, so I see it as a way the government makes a "high risk loan". 

So, to answer your question "When your business makes money will the tax payers get to share that profit?" The answer is YES... now, what the gov does with this money is out there, but the money does eventually go back to the public. This is the purpose of the Grant program. The reason they make it a tedious process is to stop joe blow from trying to start a Lemonade stand on tax dollars. you need a SOLID business plan and to be willing to go through the hard work it requires to get the grant. If you are willing to do that, you are more likely to run a thriving business.

Just my 2 Cents...

becodev.us/becoblog


----------



## sss3

I agree w/Becorath. One thing I haven't seen mentioned is the SBA. Have you tried them?


----------



## Darren

I've written grants on and off over ten years. To my knowledge the federal grant to start a business is a myth. The single biggest source for available federal grants is at Grants.gov - Home. If you go to the site you'll see the following: "Grants.gov does not provide personal financial assistance." Non-profits can get grants not only from the feds, but also from foundations and states. A for profit business at best will only qualify for a loan in some cases.


----------



## Becorath

Thx. BTW, I never said there were grants, just explaining how they benefit the public.


----------



## Nomad

I didn't know this thread was still going. I am in the process of working on my business plan to be able to possibly get a start up loan from a program through the county Community Action people. Since we are low income and have a credit score above 600, we qualify. I would have to go before the board to be interviewed, but I don't see that as a problem. Right now I am on hold because I'm worried the business could fail and put even more financial burden on the family. We barely get by now and the added payment if the business didn't go would be very bad. Of course we are slowly failing anyway with the cost of everything going up, so which is worse trying and failing or never even trying and going under anyway?

Nomad


----------

